# Eu quase que nada não sei. Mas desconfio de muita coisa.



## disastre

I am not a poet, so I am not sure how to fully communicate the meaning of this phrase in a succinct and poetic way, that is authentic to the original.

*Eu quase que nada não sei. Mas desconfio de muita coisa.*


----------



## Vanda

Welcome, Disastre. 

And thanks for bringing "my" motto.  This is from Guimarães Rosa and I think it will be very difficul to convey his wording. 

Something like:

I almost don't know anything, but I do suspect/ doubt/distrust a lot of things.

Guimarães,as a good mineiro, made a pun with the verb desconfiar. 
http://www.wordreference.com/pten/desconfiar


----------



## disastre

I know that it leaves a great deal of the play of the original behind, but would "I know little, but doubt much" work as a translation?


----------



## Vanda

Yes, for the meaning, perfect! For the nuances, well that is another story for Rosa.


----------



## Que trem doido

Hello disastre!  As Vanda said, this comes from Guimarães Rosa, and I think this was said in "Grande Sertão: Veredas".

It is tough to keep the same kind of poetic ring and swagger that Guimarães had in an English version,

“Eu sou é eu mesmo. Diverjo de todo o mundo…
Eu quase que nada não sei. Mas desconfio de muita coisa.”

I agree with Vanda's translation.  But, Vanda, I do have another question.  What does "Diverjo" or Divêrjo" mean??


----------



## Vanda

divergir -     Discordar, discrepar, dissentir - to disagree
http://www.wordreference.com/pten/divergir


_divêrjo _is how he wrote in the original novel when we used to put accents in some words now against the grammar.
Also the correct conjugation would be: divirjo, but if you'll find a mineiro that conjugates like that, please, introduce him/her to me.


----------



## Que trem doido

Uai, Vanda!  Aqui ó.  Nóis é mineiro uai, mais nóis é chiqui. Conjugar é trem da fala de caipira sô!

he he he he


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vanda said:


> Welcome, Disastre.
> 
> And thanks for bringing "my" motto.  This is from Guimarães Rosa and I think it will be very difficul to convey his wording.
> 
> Something like:
> 
> I almost don't know anything, but I do suspect/ doubt/distrust a lot of things.
> 
> Guimarães,as a good mineiro, made a pun with the verb desconfiar.
> http://www.wordreference.com/pten/desconfiar


 
Hi Vanda. I always interpreted the first part the other way around: 

_There's almost nothing I don't know (about). But I distrust a lot of things._

For me, to say: "I know little" it should read: _"Eu quase que não sei nada"_. But now I'm guessing my being a Spanish native disrupted the way I read it. 

Thank you.


----------



## Vanda

It is not your fault, Giorgio. The way Rosa wrote it is misleading. It is not a natural way to say that, it's rosiano's simply. Even a Brazilian has problems - not understanding - but accepting it this way. 
A friend of mine tried to "correct" "my" sentence (he didn't know it then). I said: There is nothing wrong with Rosa's sentence. Don't even dream to modify it!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vanda said:


> It is not your fault, Giorgio. The way Rosa wrote it is misleading. It is not a natural way to say that, it's rosiano's simply. Even a Brazilian has problems - not understanding - but accepting it this way.
> A friend of mine tried to "correct" "my" sentence (he didn't know it then). I said: There is nothing wrong with Rosa's sentence. Don't even dream to modify it!


 
Obrigado Vanda.
 
Embora, também há outra coisa que me confundiu: o fato de que seja sua assinatura. Não há quase nada que você não saiba. 
 
Valeu!


----------



## Heredianista

Re: 


disastre said:


> I know that it leaves a great deal of the play  of the original behind, but would *"I know little, but doubt much"* work  as a translation?


&





Vanda said:


> Yes, for the meaning, perfect! For the nuances, well that is another story for Rosa.


 
I agree with Vanda. That's a lovely and succinct translation that has its own 'punch,' in English, as any translation of this phrase ought to. I like it. 

However, as Vanda says, it would be virtually impossible*** to translate this phrase into English and maintain its multiple simultaneous meanings as well as its style, tone, character, and regional flavor, especially given the poetic complexity of its context. 

*Excerpt From Source Text (Context) * 

"toda a minha vida pensei por mim, forro, sou nascido diferente. [...] Diverjo de todo o mundo... 
Eu quase que nada não sei. Mas desconfio de muita coisa. [...] para pensar longe, sou cão mestre - 
o senhor solte em minha frente uma idéia ligeira, e eu rastreio essa por fundo de todos os matos. Amén!" 

 
 *Literal Meanings*

As for its _literal meaning only,_ my first stab at a translation would include these variations:
 

I know practically nothing.

I know just about nothing. 
*I hardly know a thing.*



But I am dubious about many things. 
But I doubt much {of what I hear/of what others believe}.  
But I am suspicious of many things. 
But there are many things in which I have no confidence.
But I distrust most of what others think.
But I distrust most of what I encounter.
*But I distrust much. *
 *
Nuances*

My first stab at an actual translation might be: 

 "What I know is next to nothing. But what I doubt is nearly infinite."

Is that better than my earlier attempt (below), or not?  

 "I hardly know a thing. But I distrust much."
 
*
Back to Literal Meanings: Are They Even Discernible? *
 
(Not so much!)

 *Giorgio* – It's interesting that you've always read the first line as "_There's almost nothing I don't know (about)_." As a (near-native) Spanish-speaker, I never read it that way, but now that you mention it, I can see how you would. Guimarães Rosa's lyricism just gets more and more complex and layered the longer you contemplate it!

 
*Exploring Nuances Further*
  
Also, I love what you wrote about Vanda – and I couldn't agree more: _Não há quase nada que a Vanda não saiba. Valeu!_

And I'd argue that this phrase suits her perfectly for _just that reason! _ 

Why? 

Because this phrase is part of a larger passage that is really* a declaration of originality and distinction*, far more than a declaration of humility, let alone ignorance:

Thus, this phrase is perfect for Vanda, as she is uniquely distinctive and has an intelligence all her own. And yet, as illuminated as she is, she is always without pretension. More so than GR, actually — I really doubt I'd ever see her call herself the top dog around here!

 Of course, I’m not _really_ talking about Vanda, here (much as I do esteem her, and mean everything I've said). I am, rather, attempting to capture a bit of the elusive and compelling *inherent nature* of GR's phrase. 

 This discourse — correlating the text to a personality — simply struck me as an effective means for me to convey how I read the *character *and* core meaning* of this quotation. It is an attempt to tease out some of the *undertones* and *implications* hidden in Guimarães Rosa's phrase. 

But the correlation does dissolve, ultimately (as I hinted above), for I read GR's passage as approaching arrogance and superiority. GR may or may not be without pretension... His "Eu quase que nada não sei" does suggest a rather profoundly   modest concept of self. Also, the perceptions of being born different and diverging from the rest of humanity _might_ suggest the speaker's awareness of his own flaws or limitations... yet, the rest of the passage seems to strongly imply a profound pride in being different from others — perhaps even _*far* *better*_ than they:

"*para pensar longe, sou cão mestre*..." 
"when it comes to thinking deeply/broadly/on things of great depth and dimension, I am the top dog/alpha male/leader. 

He mentions_ thinking for himself. _And he ends the passage in question with "Amen!" which puts a notably positive spin on the whole thing. He appears to _love_ being different.  Although it may also be a lonely and disconcerting way to be. 

Don't you love these constant and irreducible contradictions?! Brilliant. 
 
Vanda – How am I doing? Do you agree with my analyses? 

_P.S. __disastre – someone – please teach me how to be succinct!_
 
______
***In my humble opinion, that is – but I would love for someone to prove me wrong!


----------



## almufadado

The way I read it:

The sentence has to be read next to the one that follows, for the first is merely the introduction to the "punch".

Let go opposite :

"Eu quase que *nada* não sei" -> I almost don't know nothing. (yes .. a double negative) -> I almost do know nothing.
"Eu quase que *tudo* não sei" -> I almost don't know everything.

First, he know something, that the what the "quase"("almost") is for. So he has already stepped up in the knowledge ladder. 

As oppose to he start bragging that he knows everything there is to know, except one bit or two.

He is being humble ! 

Also he is stating a fact of live that is : when you thing you have master something a new challenge will suddenly erupt, one that you are not prepared for and in that point you will find yourself *"almost full of knowledge except for the things you do not know".  
*
Moreover, you can not know what you don't know *yet*, until you know what are the things you do not know!  
Only then, you know what you did not know before !

Practical Example :

I did not know that the Earth was round.
Until I will have the knowledge of that "fact", I still think that the world is flat. So I Know everything there is to know : The World is flat !

Now, someone curious enough, that "desconfia de muita coisa" ... "someone that questions a lot of things" ... goes up the highest mountain  and finds that the Earth must be round because the horizon  now seems round.  *He found what he did not know previously !*

The other person on the bottom of the mountain, still looks at the horizon and find it to be flat. He does not know that he does know ! And he doesn't even suspect that the world can be round.

Moral da história : 

The more you think you know, the more the probability you will not learn new things because you give up being inquisitive.

The first rule of knowledge is therefore : 
"I only know that I do know nothing. But I sure have doubts about lots of things. " 

And until you find you has said this ... this is Almufadado's nurtured  wisdom !  

PS : I beg of you: neither "distrust" nor "suspect" ... please ... no .. not them !!!


----------



## Heredianista

Almufadado, 

"I question" is a great option here, for "desconfio." Nice. 

Interesting discourse, too. 

Genève


----------



## anaczz

Engraçado, eu sempre entendi esse "desconfiar", nessa frase, não no sentido de não ter confiança, de duvidar, mas de "fazer uma ideia" , "suspeitar" como são as coisas.
Como se ele dissesse que não foi ensinado, é rotulado como ignorante e, no entanto, "pensa por si mesmo" e  vai descobrindo como são as coisas, suspeita que sabe como elas são pois é capaz de "pensar longe".


----------



## Vanda

anaczz said:


> Engraçado, eu sempre entendi esse "desconfiar", nessa frase, não no sentido de não ter confiança, de duvidar, mas de "fazer uma ideia" , "suspeitar" como são as coisas.
> Como se ele dissesse que não foi ensinado, é rotulado como ignorante e, no entanto, "pensa por si mesmo" e  vai descobrindo como são as coisas, suspeita que sabe como elas são pois é capaz de "pensar longe".



Aninha, com Rosa você pode e deve desconfiar de tudo: 1o. ele é Rosa, 2o. é mineiro! Conhece aquele ditado de que mineiro é desconfiado?! Pois é: desconfiamos de tudo!
Ser mineiro...

Almufa, você arrumou uma rival nos tamanhos dos posts!


----------



## Macunaíma

anaczz said:


> Engraçado, eu sempre entendi esse "desconfiar", nessa frase, não no sentido de não ter confiança, de duvidar, mas de "fazer uma ideia" , "suspeitar"


 
Eu também sempre entendi assim: "eu não sei quase nada, mas desconfio(tenho uma vaga idéia) de muita coisa". O fato de suspeitar/desconfiar poder ter tanto um sentido "negativo" como "positivo" deve ser um dos truques de que se valeu Guimarães Rosa nessa frase.


----------



## almufadado

anaczz said:


> Engraçado, eu sempre entendi esse "desconfiar", nessa frase, não no sentido de não ter confiança, de duvidar, mas de "fazer uma ideia" , "suspeitar" como são as coisas.
> Como se ele dissesse que não foi ensinado, é rotulado como ignorante e, no entanto, "pensa por si mesmo" e  vai descobrindo como são as coisas, suspeita que sabe como elas são pois é capaz de "pensar longe".



Leio "Desconfiar" no sentido de :
-> suspeitar que algo existe
-> ter dúvidas sobe algo ser assim ou não
-> pensar que pode existir algo mais que o evidente

Mas no inglês "suspect" só se for construido :
*pelo positiva*  -> I suspect *there is more* than meets the eye
I have the suspiction there is more there than the things I can see or can know about it ! 
"Eu desconfio que pode haver outro sistema solar parecido com o nosso" -> assumpção ou premissa positiva 

e não *pela negativa* -> "I suspect a lot of things." ->"  I have suspicions about a lot of things "
não sei não me soa bem ... não dá positividade !
"eu desconfio que aquele gajo quer-me roubar a carteira ! - negative context 

"Distrust" é que não ! O contexto, apesar de ambíguo, é positivo, daí não ver uma opção em inglês . Sim "distrust" pode ser também "suspicion" ou "doubt" mas é sempre com conotoção muito negativa em construções negativas. "Not to give your trust to something or someone!" 

Assim com não a "mistrust", "mis-affiance" , "misgiving", e muito menos "misleading". 


A principal premissa de uma pessoa inquisitiva é ser capaz de pensar para além do que é óbvio. 

Não é preciso ser-se doutor para se ser inquisitivo. Os melhores inventores de Portugal são pessoas comuns, alguns com apenas a 4ª classe. Não é por isso que não conseguem ver para além do que é substantivo, e entrar no reino do possivel e da possibilidade ... da imaginação. 

No campo da sabedoria popular, as pessoas (por vezes rotuladas de ignorantes) podem não saber explicar por palavras o que fazem, como e por que o fazem. Um agricultor sabe do tempo que faz na sua região melhor que o suprasumo do metereologistas. 

- Hoje vai chover ! diz o agricultor
- Vai ? mas o céu está azul !
- É que xabe o xenhor doutori ... doi-me aqui no joeílho !  

Ou seja, ele não sabe (quase) nada comparativamente ao metereologista. Agora ele desconfia que vai chover ! Porque/Por que passou a associar a dor no joelho à mudança do tempo (tal como eu e o meu tornozelo maldito nas grandes mudanças de tempo !) 

Esta é a caracteristica do Homo Sappiens : associação de coisas, conceitos e ideias. Ser curioso ... ter curisosidade ! Be inquisitive not distrustful!


----------



## GOODVIEW

anaczz said:


> Engraçado, eu sempre entendi esse "desconfiar", nessa frase, não no sentido de não ter confiança, de duvidar, mas de "fazer uma ideia" , "suspeitar" como são as coisas.
> Como se ele dissesse que não foi ensinado, é rotulado como ignorante e, no entanto, "pensa por si mesmo" e  vai descobrindo como são as coisas, suspeita que sabe como elas são pois é capaz de "pensar longe".



Assim como a Ana e o Macunaíma, entendo a segunda frase como sendo uma contradição da primeira. 

É Riobaldo quem fala, jagunço de Grande Sertão: Veredas. Entendo que esteja dizendo que por debaixo daquela aparente ignorância, sendo ele um sertanejo que quase não recebeu instrução, tem uma sabedoria que enxerga longe. Quase que nada não sabe porque quase que nada não lhe foi ensinado mas tem noção de qualquer assunto e pode prosear sobre a idéia que soltarem em sua frente que, por ligeira que seja, segue o rastro mato adentro sem nunca perder a pista.

Riobaldo está se vangloriando de sua astúcia e sagacidade.

"Desconfiar" é também usado com o significado de "ter uma noção", "supor", "presumir":


----------



## Vanda

> Hoje vai chover ! diz o agricultor
> - Vai ? mas o céu está azul !
> - É que xabe o xenhor doutori ... doi-me aqui no joeílho !


_Adesconfeio_ de tudo... Sim, gente, este é o truque do Rosa: fazer a gente pensar que não tem nada, mas tem tudo. Ele não sabe, mas desconfia. O leitor desavisado vai na primeira leitura: ''Mostrar-se desconfiado; não fiar; duvidar'', mas quem conhece Rosa sabe que ele quer dizer: ''Ter suposição de; supor, julgar, conjeturar'', ou seja, eu não sei, mas tenho uma suspeita de que pode ser isso ou aquilo,  afinal mineiro tem que ficar em cima do muro.


----------



## almufadado

*"Politicamente só existe aquilo que o  povo sabe que existe",* uma citação do nosso amado ex-ditador* felizmente *já morto (mas não enterrado ... ) Salazar, do discurso da inauguração do  Secretariado de Propaganda Nacional, em 26 de Outubro de 1933.


----------



## Heredianista

anaczz said:


> Engraçado, eu sempre entendi esse "desconfiar", nessa frase, não no sentido de não ter confiança, de duvidar, mas de "fazer uma ideia" , "suspeitar" como são as coisas.
> Como se ele dissesse que não foi ensinado, é rotulado como ignorante e, no entanto, "pensa por si mesmo" e  vai descobrindo como são as coisas, suspeita que sabe como elas são pois é capaz de "pensar longe".



I love this!

Thank you for sharing this interpretation.

And yours, also, GOODVIEW, macunaíma and almufadado. _Very _interesting. I am humbled.


----------



## Nonstar

Talvez não concordem comigo, concordo com vocês todos quanto a possíveis interpretações e traduções, mas há um outro aspecto, imagino. Quando o moço "aparentemente simplório", mas que tem a sapiência comum ao vulgo, diz que desconfia de muita coisa, a mim me parece que também está dizendo: "pareço bobo, simples, mas não tente me enganar ou tentar me passar para trás, pois deconfio de tudo (com o que aprendi na vida)". Esse aspecto parece estar ali de alguma forma.


----------



## almufadado

Nonstar said:


> Talvez não concordem comigo, concordo com vocês todos quanto a possíveis interpretações e traduções, mas há um outro aspecto, imagino. Quando o moço "aparentemente simplório", mas que tem a sapiência comum ao vulgo, diz que desconfia de muita coisa, a mim me parece que também está dizendo: "pareço bobo, simples, mas não tente me enganar ou tentar me passar para trás, pois deconfio de tudo (com o que aprendi na vida)". Esse aspecto parece estar ali de alguma forma.



Isso que descreve faz para da sabedoria mas sobretudo  da experiência. 

Frases da sabedoria popular ilustram isso :
"Confia na virgem e não corras !" 
"Confiar ? eu nem na minha sombra confio !"
"Emprestar dinheiro pra amigo é risco em dobro" ... não é que desconfie do amigo .. a bem ver é amigo, mas quando se mete dinheiro no meio a coisa sempre dá para o torto"
_PT-PT "Quem empresta dinheiro_ perde o _amigo_ e o dinheiro. "

E o que diz tem o seu expoente máximo nos seguintes adágios :

 "Quando a esmola é grande, o pobre *desconfia.*" = sertão "Esmola muito grande cego* desconfia"*
*"Desconfia* do homem que não fala e do cão que não ladra "



> O bom senso comum _desconfia de todo o desvio à normalidade_;


Boletim de Filologia - As relações entre o corpo e o carácter na linguagem popular portuguesa.


Ah E até os letrados leitores desconfiam  

_"Desconfia_ do livro que, uma vez fechado, *não incita a ser repensado"*


----------



## Heredianista

Nonstar said:


> Talvez não concordem comigo, concordo com vocês todos quanto a possíveis interpretações e traduções, mas há um outro aspecto, imagino. Quando o moço "aparentemente simplório", mas que tem a sapiência comum ao vulgo, diz que desconfia de muita coisa, a mim me parece que também está dizendo: "pareço bobo, simples, mas não tente me enganar ou tentar me passar para trás, pois deconfio de tudo (com o que aprendi na vida)". Esse aspecto parece estar ali de alguma forma.



I completely agree — at the very least, that this is a super-valid interpretation. (Whether it's what GR _meant,_ I wouldn't know!) *Well said! *


----------

